# Teaching manual for the Raspberry Pi



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> You might remember that we mentioned last year that a team of UK teachers from Computing at School (CAS) was working on a Creative Commons licensed teaching manual for the Raspberry Pi, with recognition and encouragement from the Raspberry Pi Foundation. That manual is now available at the Pi Store (which youll find on your Raspberry Pis desktop) as a PDF. If youre not a Pi owner, theres a link to a copy at the bottom of this post.


Here


----------

